# Anyone knows how to make a jack-in-the-box head



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hmm*

Jack in the box lets see....
Well so far maybe I have misread but if you want a
"Jack Skellington" Outfit go here
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/TV+and+Movies/Jack+Skellington+Costume-1105020/

As for jack in the box, I will search for you and get back to you. If you had to make one, I would say.. first make the frame out of cardboard, or if you don't mind the weight wood. Make it a big cube that fits from slightly halfway across ur shoulders for support. Have 2 holes on each side for breathing and for the ability to see in any direction. Hallow out the box and have circular cuts on the top for openings to allow a spring mechanisim come fourth. Place four dolls for each side of box and have a control such as a remote with buttons 1-4 for each doll to pop out on command. On the side of the cube put a little metal turning device so people may turn it for fun to make them think they are causing the puppets to pop out. You can also put music box to trigger with the turning device so as to have the effect of the scare build up as well as timing for when you should have the puppet come out. Paint the box any which way you like,and be sure to dull any tips inside that may poke at you. As for keeping it stable, attach suspender straps to the bottom of the box which you slide under ur armpits to keep it in place so as to not have it fall off ur shoulders and or rock against ur head.

Hope this may help! Sorry if it's confusing I was writing while thinking about it just now.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Buy a large playground ball from Walmart. Create a shell around it by adding several layers of paper mache or corpsing, letting each layer dry. Pop, remove, & discard playground ball. Sand shell, if needed, then paint white (eggshell finish). Cut out eyes & mouth and cover (from the inside) with pieces of sheer black fabric. Add hat, open at the very top to assist with ventilation. Cut hole in bottom barely big enough to squeeze your head through when turned sideways. The cut edges should rest on your shoulders. Cut a piece of foam rubber 8" diameter x 2" thick then shape one side to fit at the top of the inside of the shell and the other side to fit on top of your head. Temporarily tape the foam in place. Adjust foam & cut edges of the shell until you get the right feel, then glue the foam in place.

Or buy one.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

I know you weren't looking for body ideas... but if you took hula hoops and seperated them at the seam, attached them end to end and covered them with stretchy fabric... instant Jack in the Box spring body!!


----------

